# Where Are You On The Map?



## roblav96 (Sep 29, 2011)

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:8086]









im here!!!

where are you?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

my location doesnt show up on the map haha ,omg maybe im not really there  

Edit: Its fixed

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

roblav96 said:


> View attachment 9891
> 
> 
> im here!!!
> ...


I am one of the 14 in that group


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait a second, there's another person in Hawaii? That's BS. That is one of my selling points of being awesome, and I just got someone moving in on my turf,


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Location : Dayton, OH. one of two apparently.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Wait a second, there's another person in Hawaii? That's BS. That is one of my selling points of being awesome, and I just got someone moving in on my turf,


Dlamber7 I'm guessing? He's in your area and a great dev (only one I think) that's working on the Cliq 2.

Smithfield,NC


----------



## javaman (Aug 2, 2011)

Poconos, PA


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

The center of small town I live in ,just outside of charlotte.
I am the only one in this area , so far anyhoo


----------



## mintaeroboy (Aug 3, 2011)

OXFORD, UK


----------

